# Old Friends



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

...this song just crossed my mind


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Thought I'd heard all of theirs SB but not that one. That's just beautiful.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 30, 2013)

They're old favourites in this house too.

Here are another couple of old friends; Neil and Errol
This is how you go about making friends.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzH-j_X-EQ4


----------

